# Pistol grip rod-reels?



## ohihunter2014 (Feb 19, 2017)

i was given a 6ft ugly stick pistol grip casting rod today and need a reel for it. Are these rods suited for bait casters? I'd like to try and bait caster but all the combos I see the rods look different. Should I get a spin cast reel?


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

If the rod eyes are on top of the rod its a baitcasting rod, if eyes are on the bottom its a spinning rod...guess I'm not sure what you're saying...mismatching baitcasting and spinning reels/rods wont work due to performance issues.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

A baitcaster or a spincast reel would work. Modern baitcasters aren't that hard to use. Get a 1/2oz sinker to practice and 10# or 12#Stren and you should be good to go!
I have a number of pistol grip rods with baitcasters.


----------



## ohihunter2014 (Feb 19, 2017)

Shad Rap said:


> If the rod eyes are on top of the rod its a baitcasting rod, if eyes are on the bottom its a spinning rod...guess I'm not sure what you're saying...mismatching baitcasting and spinning reels/rods wont work due to performance issues.


the rod looks like this but it's older. I see a lot of bait casters on rods with straight handles not pistol grip like the one linked.

http://www.uglystik.com/uglystik-ro..._95945052925&gclid=CJHbmePyn9ICFQa4wAodYHsDhA


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Yep thats a baitcasting rod...that trigger just helps with handling the rod when casting.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Snakecharmer said:


> A baitcaster or a spincast reel would work. Modern baitcasters aren't that hard to use. Get a 1/2oz sinker to practice and 10# or 12#Stren and you should be good to go!
> I have a number of pistol grip rods with baitcasters.


Spinning reel would not work on the rod pictured due to performance issues...its a casting rod which means the eyes are different than a spinning rod...I dont mean to sound like mr obvious, maybe I'm the one thats confused here...think I see what you're saying now snakecharmer...a closed face reel would work also...I never refer to them as spincast reels...my bad.


----------



## ohihunter2014 (Feb 19, 2017)

Shad Rap said:


> Spinning reel would not work on the rod pictured due to performance issues...its a casting rod which means the eyes are different than a spinning rod...I dont mean to sound like mr obvious, maybe I'm the one thats confused here.


I know it's for casting and not spinning I was wondering about a bait caster reel being put on there instead of say a Zebco33. all the rods with baitcaster reels I see are long handle with a hook not short and stubby.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

ohihunter2014 said:


> I know it's for casting and not spinning I was wondering about a bait caster reel being put on there instead of say a Zebco33. all the rods with baitcaster reels I see are long handle with a hook not short and stubby.


Yes...both types would work on that rod...baitcaster or closed face like a zebco...sorry for the confusion...edited my other post.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

ohihunter2014 said:


> I know it's for casting and not spinning I was wondering about a bait caster reel being put on there instead of say a Zebco33. all the rods with baitcaster reels I see are long handle with a hook not short and stubby.


Pistol grips rods came into vogue in the 70's but went out of style in the late 90's I think. As people starting using 6'6" and 7 footers the loss in leverage with the pistol grip caused them to lose favor to rods with longer handles.


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

The pistol grip rods are good for top waters. I think they would work on jerk baits. The shorter handle is easier to move with the wrist.


----------

